# هل توضع فاصلة بعد شبه جملة الجر والمجرور عندما تأتي في أول الجملة؟



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود التأكد من صحة وضع الفاصلة بعد تعبيرات مثل (وفي هذه الحالة)، (وفي حالة عدم قبول ذلك) أو بشكل عام في حالة تقديم الجر والمجرور في أي جملة. أعتقد أنه من الأفضل وضع الفاصلة في حالة طول شبه جملة الجر والمجرور. هل توضع في غير هذه الحالة؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسب علمي لا توجد قواعد متفق عليها بخصوص الفواصل وما إلى ذلك. أظن أن عليك أن تعتمد على تقديرك الشخصي في هذا.

أنا لا أرى داعيا لوضع الفاصلة لمجرد أنه جار ومجرور مقدم، إلا أن هذا رأيي الشخصي.​


----------

